# Album Paph hybrids



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2011)

I dont post my collections anymore because so many things have changed and I no longer know what I have. 
A few months ago there was a Paph Magic Lantern (delenatii x micranthum) album on eBay. I was wondering if someone on this forum got the plant. I have only seen it once before at Woodstream. I was looking thru the catalog of Formosa Orchids, who I assumed would have this cross, and they did not have it. Do any members know of a supply for this cross?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 19, 2011)

I don´t understand what you want to say with:´..I dont post my collections anymore....and I no longer know what I have..´
That´s quite cryptic...is it
a problem with taxonomy?
a problem with lost labels
a problem with beeing upset to post any more?
If you dont know what you have, you shold post it and some of us will be quite engaged to help you by re- labeling


----------



## Hakone (Dec 19, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I dont post my collections anymore because so many things have changed and I no longer know what I have.
> A few months ago there was a Paph Magic Lantern (delenatii x micranthum) album on eBay. I was wondering if someone on this forum got the plant. I have only seen it once before at Woodstream. I was looking thru the catalog of Formosa Orchids, who I assumed would have this cross, and they did not have it. Do any members know of a supply for this cross?



http://www.sunsetvalleyorchids.com/htm/photo_detail.php?prod=1088


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Eric,

We have them in the lab, but flasks won't be available until May-June, 2012. The cross is Paph. Magic Lantern (micranthum fma album `Egret' x delenatii fma album `Snowflake'). Here's a photo of our ML 'Opalescent' JC/AOS clone; FYI - there have only been two awards to this form, and both showed faint traces of pink in the petal veins. I don't know of any 'pure' albums - maybe when we self 'Opalescent'?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wojtek (Dec 19, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I dont post my collections anymore because so many things have changed and I no longer know what I have.
> A few months ago there was a Paph Magic Lantern (delenatii x micranthum) album on eBay. I was wondering if someone on this forum got the plant. I have only seen it once before at Woodstream. I was looking thru the catalog of Formosa Orchids, who I assumed would have this cross, and they did not have it. Do any members know of a supply for this cross?




Eric, If you have too many orchids, you can send some plants to me :


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2011)

Lycaste53 said:


> I don´t understand what you want to say with:´..I dont post my collections anymore....and I no longer know what I have..´
> That´s quite cryptic...is it
> a problem with taxonomy?
> a problem with lost labels
> ...


Lost some plants (many) during summer heat; have some "interesting" plants, have many plants and little time. 



Hakone said:


> http://www.sunsetvalleyorchids.com/htm/photo_detail.php?prod=1088


Thanks, I'm sure this is an archived link. 



tomkalina said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> We have them in the lab, but flasks won't be available until May-June, 2012.


Well, you know I'm good for a couple, thanks!


----------

